# Happy about making soap again



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I ordered my beef tallow, 2 new scents, packaging and I met a cool lotion maker (I desparately want a real life soaping partner).  His products were in several stores so I definately want to pick his brain.

I will be saying goodbye to my good friend LARD.  Because I studied Islam in the past and have an affection for the Islamic religion, I never ever want to have accidently sold a lard product to someone who had no intention of using lard.  However Lard gave me my start and many successes, it comes from one of God's creatures :cry: I'm gonna miss ma BABY!!! ::sniff:: ::wahhhhhhhh::


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 28, 2009)

I have just discovered Lard gives a beautiful lather, but I will have to remember which soaps have benn made with it, as I have a few veggie friends! Glad to see you have got your soaping mojo back!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you totally dismissing lard? You said you and some other people out of your African American community liked your soap with it a lot. 
If you ever start selling again you'll have a diverse group of people coming to you; ranging from jewish to vegan. I don't see the problem as long as you use clear labeling and inform each customer...
Anyway, glad you're having un soaping again, Philly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Are you totally dismissing lard? You said you and some other people out of your African American community liked your soap with it a lot.
> If you ever start selling again you'll have a diverse group of people coming to you; ranging from jewish to vegan. I don't see the problem as long as you use clear labeling and inform each customer...
> Anyway, glad you're having un soaping again, Philly.



yes, for now I am going to let lard go...I have enuf to make one more batch before my tallow comes...the pork thing is just a lil too deep (complicated) in the AA community...I thought I could deal with it emotionally with full disclosure but I can't.

There is a belief among some folks in the urban AA community who may be ex-drug addicts trying to stay clean, or a person struggling with a vice...and if I accidently sell them something "unclean"...I'm at fault for causing them to "break their deen"(definition-a streak of continuous pious behavior)...my boyfr's brother-in-law is a fan of my soap and I just finished that geranium/grapefruit batch just for him, two colors and all...and I KNOW I told him my soap had pork in it.

So the other day I asked my boyfr was his brother-in-law "muslim" and he said yes...my heart sank and I was like BOY_OH_BOY...so next week end when I deliver him his soap...I may have to bite the bullet again...

I'd just rather use tallow from now on...though I may cheat on tallow with lard...but only for my own use and LIMITED sales.


----------



## carebear (Jul 28, 2009)

What about people who believe cows are sacred?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, Carebear, there are endless possibilities and restrictions to I don't know how many religions and believes. 
I personally like having non of those restrictions; but for my super cool imam neighbour and his way too cute little boy, I would'nt mind making a hallal soap. 
Guess just saying people will always have preferences


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Exactly Dagmar , there are probably things we use everyday , that are sacred to someone , somewhere .

Kitn


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

:? Just like some people consider cats a nice dinner. 
I would go crazy if someone sold me kitty soap  :? Normally I'm pretty peacefull, but I'd probably throw up and kill the seller!  
 To me, my kitties are sacred.
Must feel the same for muslims when being sold lard, for jews lard or a combination of tallow and goatsmilk, for buddists tallow and for veggies all of the above.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :? Just like some people consider cats a nice dinner.
> I would go crazy if someone sold me kitty soap  :? Normally I'm pretty peacefull, but I'd probably throw up and kill the seller!
> To me, my kitties are sacred.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyjude (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad that you found your soaping mojo again! Let us know how it goes with the tallow.   

Jude


----------



## carebear (Jul 28, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Well, Carebear, there are endless possibilities and restrictions to I don't know how many religions and believes.


Yea exactly my point.

I make what I love, a few variations to reach a broad audience, label clearly, and answer questions honestly.  The rest is up to the customer.

IMO.

Tho granted if I were to do a fundraiser for a Jewish synagogue I'd probably avoid lard -


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

not a good combo indeed; did you know they also cannot use a combo of tallow and milk? Or red M&M's 
Totally with you on the labelling and giving good honest info. I cannot judge someone's faith by his/her nose or skincolor anyway


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2009)

> they also cannot use a combo of tallow and milk? Or red M&M's


Part of keeping kosher means not mixing meat & milk. I used to run a group home for high functioning metaly retarded adults who were  jewish. We had 2 kitchens, one that had meat in it & one that had milk/dairy in it. 2 set of plates, etc, etc. How do the red M&M's come into play? They did not avoid any item like that. They did avoid shell fish, pork, etc. Just curious.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 29, 2009)

The coloring in red M&M's, carmine, is made from lice. Search for dactylopius coccus costa if you want to know more.   glad I don't like em anyway!


----------



## krissy (Jul 29, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> The coloring in red M&M's, carmine, is made from lice. Search for dactylopius coccus costa if you want to know more.   glad I don't like em anyway!



ok that is just gross! lol, i will never look at red m&m's the same again!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> The coloring in red M&M's, carmine, is made from lice. Search for dactylopius coccus costa if you want to know more.   glad I don't like em anyway!



Interseting. I had no idea. So does the Old Testimate state thou shall not eat lice/bugs? Seriously, I am intrigued . I think I will research that.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 29, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is really gross, I don't think I will eat anymore red m&m's! Blue ones were my favorite anyway


----------



## heyjude (Jul 29, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> The coloring in red M&M's, carmine, is made from lice. Search for dactylopius coccus costa if you want to know more.   glad I don't like em anyway!



I really, really, really wish I hadn't read that.   :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 


Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Interseting. I had no idea. So does the Old Testimate state thou shall not eat lice/bugs? Seriously, I am intrigued . I think I will research that.



hahaha no, Tabitha, it comes from 'thou shalt not seeth a kid in it's mothers milk'. Strict Jews explain this as not eating any kind of animal (even chickens, who don't lactate) combined with milk. The lice is animal, and in the M&M is milk


----------



## LJA (Jul 29, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> The coloring in red M&M's, carmine, is made from lice.




Uhhh.....run that one by again?   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## carebear (Jul 29, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> The coloring in red M&M's, carmine, is made from lice. Search for dactylopius coccus costa if you want to know more.   glad I don't like em anyway!



http://www.ask.com/bar?q=dactylopius+co ... FCochineal
insect yes - but they live in cacti, so while perhaps related to lice I myself would not categorize them as quite the same.

and the package in my hand has Red lake 40, but no carmine (there are allergy and kosher issues with carmine so it's not used as often as it used to be - my degree in Food Science finally comes in handy!!)

ETA: ingredients can vary by country


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Who knew  , I am sure  glad I don't eat junk like that .

Kitn


----------



## hem06 (Aug 1, 2009)

Meh...I like the taste of red M&Ms, so I will still eat them.  

Uh hum....does that make red m&ms ALL NATURAL???


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

hem06 said:
			
		

> Meh...I like the taste of red M&Ms, so I will still eat them.
> 
> Uh hum....does that make red m&ms ALL NATURAL???




  Pretty much !


----------



## kittywings (Aug 1, 2009)

OK,  EEEEEEW about the lice!!  I'm gonna pretend I didn't see the post saying that the red m&m's don't seem to have carmime anymore... because the whole lice thing will keep me away... maybe they DO have it and don't list it, like how Splenda actually has sugar in it (there's some loophole and they don't have to say it on the packaging... or so I've read).

Here's an article

http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK2IRCC65A9P7UB


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, can't say for sure because I cant find out what Red lake 40 is made of; but it is a liquid dye. And I've read carmine is turned into a liquid dye...


----------

